# Places to play pool central London



## ivebeenhigh (Sep 20, 2006)

Am looking to organise a few people together to play a bit of a pool tournament.  

Does anyone know of any places in central London where I can book pool tables for a couple of hours, rather than just putting down a pile of 50p's down on the table?

Thanks


----------



## boozybirdie (Sep 20, 2006)

The Elbow Rooms but they are bloody expensive.  There are a few, I know there is one at the Angel, Islington and one somewhere near Hoxton.


----------



## salem (Sep 20, 2006)

You could try the one in Kings Cross by the scala - http://www.snooker.force9.co.uk/clubs/kingscross.html


----------



## sonik (Sep 20, 2006)

The snooker club under Tottenham Court Road/Centre Point has some pool tables. It looks well rough but its fine.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 20, 2006)

Upstairs in the Trocadero


----------



## neekyboy (May 24, 2011)

This place is brilliant...

www.spots8stripes.com it's off Ewer Street in Southwark. Really funky place!


----------



## thriller (Oct 22, 2011)

sonik said:


> The snooker club under Tottenham Court Road/Centre Point has some pool tables. It looks well rough but its fine.



this is duff information.  it no longer exists. asked one of the reception guys working at centre point today.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 22, 2011)

salem said:


> You could try the one in Kings Cross by the scala - http://www.snooker.force9.co.uk/clubs/kingscross.html



This is a good place. Snooker rates are better value than the pool, though.

If you want somewhere you don't have to pay to join, there's No.1 bar by London Bridge station. It's a bit pricey - about 8 quid an hour - and the drinks are awful, but the tables are good. Beware the over-loud football coverage, though. And the tables aren't quite far apart enough. You need a proper snooker club really to get the proper conditions.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 22, 2011)

There's a very good basement hall at the bottom of Charing Cross road. Proper pool, with small red and yellow balls and small pockets. Not the American nonsense which so many pool venues go for.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Oct 22, 2011)

Riley's in Victoria, I've not been but walked passed a few times http://www.rileys.co.uk/club/153/Victoria, Rileys Sports Bar


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyway, bollocks to pool. Play snooker instead. It's way superior in every way, and it's usually cheaper too!


----------



## toogreytogrind (Oct 22, 2011)

What about the one in Camberwell, not actually been but know people who have.   That's if you are down in SE5?!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 22, 2011)

DeadManWalking said:


> Riley's in Victoria, I've not been but walked passed a few times http://www.rileys.co.uk/club/153/Victoria, Rileys Sports Bar


I used to play snooker there. It's ok, but you have to join to play on the better tables downstairs. Riley's aren't the nicest or cheapest of places though, unless they have an offer on.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 22, 2011)

How central do you need? I used to be a member of Mile End Pool http://www.mileendsnooker.co.uk/index.php?Welcome. It's decent and I wasted many a day in that place


----------



## thriller (Oct 22, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> There's a very good basement hall at the bottom of Charing Cross road. Proper pool, with small red and yellow balls and small pockets. Not the American nonsense which so many pool venues go for.



what's it called? "good basement hall" is hardly any help.


----------



## thriller (Oct 22, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> How central do you need? I used to be a member of Mile End Pool http://www.mileendsnooker.co.uk/index.php?Welcome. It's decent and I wasted many a day in that place



dont want to go all the way to mile end. dont like east london.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 22, 2011)

fussy git 

Anyway, go for King's Cross, I'd say. You'll have to join but if you want to make it a regular thing, that's not so bad. The places you have to join are usually better in any case.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 22, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> You need a proper snooker club really



cue, shurely?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 22, 2011)

thriller said:


> what's it called? "good basement hall" is hardly any help.



No idea. It's inside an amusement arcade, which looks very small indeed, but when you go down a flight of stairs there's a vast and cavernous pool hall with a gent's barbers in one corner. Or at least, there was last century.


----------



## thriller (Oct 22, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> No idea. It's inside an amusement arcade, which looks very small indeed, but when you go down a flight of stairs there's a vast and cavernous pool hall with a gent's barbers in one corner. Or at least, there was last century.



this is it:

http://flamusements.co.uk/venues/play-2-win-charing-cross/

There are 3 English and 1 American pool tables in the basement-which is a bit crap. probably will be a challenge to get a table.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Oct 22, 2011)

There's Elbow room in Angel http://theelbowroom.co.uk/angelislington/

eta that one's shut but there's one in Shoreditch http://theelbowroom.co.uk/shoreditch/


----------



## thriller (Oct 22, 2011)

littlebabyjesus said:


> fussy git
> 
> Anyway, go for King's Cross, I'd say. You'll have to join but if you want to make it a regular thing, that's not so bad. The places you have to join are usually better in any case.



i'll check this venue out tomorrow. gave them a call and they said membership is £15 a year.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 22, 2011)

Doesn't look right. I'm not quite sure that it was CXR now I come to think of it. Might have been other side of Leicester Square.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 22, 2011)

Slight derail, but has anyone used the Snooker hall in Walthamstow? I've not ventured in yet, it looks a bit rum


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 22, 2011)

What kind of rum? I used to play in a very seedy club in Lewisham. I prefer the seedy places, tbh. Far too many places are like Riley's now, with neon lights, big tv screens and shite music blasting out.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 22, 2011)

It looks very, very seedy indeed


----------



## thriller (Oct 22, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Doesn't look right. I'm not quite sure that it was CXR now I come to think of it. Might have been other side of Leicester Square.



if I ever end up lost in a jungle, you're the last person I'd want around...


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 24, 2013)

DeadManWalking said:


> eta that one's shut but there's one in Shoreditch http://theelbowroom.co.uk/shoreditch/


 
Is the beer expensive here?


----------



## ska invita (Jan 24, 2013)

boozybirdie said:


> The Elbow Rooms but they are bloody expensive. There are a few, I know there is one at the Angel, Islington and one somewhere near Hoxton.



angel elbow rooms has shut down.....


----------



## ska invita (Jan 24, 2013)

toogreytogrind said:


> What about the one in Camberwell, not actually been but know people who have. That's if you are down in SE5?!


 
that place could really do with a lick of paint! 





its a big old space, and last time i went about a year ago it was empty


----------



## ska invita (Jan 24, 2013)

where i live we used to have 3 snooker halls within a 5 minute walk, then after the smoking ban all three shut. one is a church, one is flats and one is a banqueting suite (which status quo once played at!). 

Doesnt look good for the next generation of snooker players....


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 25, 2013)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Doesn't look right. I'm not quite sure that it was CXR now I come to think of it. Might have been other side of Leicester Square.


pretty sure it's charing cross road... just near the big montague pyke wetherspoons.


----------



## tika (Jan 24, 2017)

ivebeenhigh said:


> Am looking to organise a few people together to play a bit of a pool tournament.
> 
> Does anyone know of any places in central London where I can book pool tables for a couple of hours, rather than just putting down a pile of 50p's down on the table?
> 
> Thanks


Hey,i'd like to join too....tell me where and time ,Thx


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 25, 2017)

tika said:


> Hey,i'd like to join too....tell me where and time ,Thx



Turn up at 2006, on the dot.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 25, 2017)

The Namco Funscape just off Westminster Bridge on the south bank has pool tables. They have some silly per-minute charges though. Fastest game of pool I ever played.

Most centrally located would probably be Riley's Sports Bar on Haymarket. HTH.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 28, 2017)

London's only going to be good for having a coffee soon.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 30, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> London's only going to be good for having a coffee soon.



Yeah London is shite for pool tables these days. They don't make much money compared to sticking in another 2 or 3 tables full of people having food.


----------

